# A Little Worried



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok so here it goes  As I said before I had a problem with the quarantine between Hollie and Ollie so I figured well seeing as they already met no sense in worrying about the quarantine on them, I noticed that they seem to be really good with each other she is the only female that doesn't hiss or try and run Ollie off they haven't been really close preening each other or anything like that till today I was downstairs doing laundry and I get a call and go up and Ian says that Hollie was sitting quietly by herself and Ollie came over and started singing to her, ringing the phone etc etc then he started preening her around the face, then I guess he jumped on top of her and I will assume started mating with her  Ian quickly went over and took her away from him but now I am worried he will try this all the time, I knew I would have to worry about that happening some day but already  for one she is to young for that and really so is he in my eyes anyways...lol I was so not expecting this so soon from him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh dear!  OLLIE!!! He should know better... She's too young Ollie! She sounds like she likes him too or just didn't know any better...most likely she likes him since she didn't mind a ringing phone in her ear... I would say house them seperatly but what about when they are out and about...hmmm...Hopefully he didn't do it properly...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh Oh  Looks like they are very close after all  At least you know Hollie is a female 
They must have got on from the start, but I guess they are going to be at it again sometime again soon But she is too young Ollie you naughty boy  LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh dear!  OLLIE!!! He should know better... She's too young Ollie! She sounds like she likes him too or just didn't know any better...most likely she likes him since she didn't mind a ringing phone in her ear... I would say house them seperatly but what about when they are out and about...hmmm...Hopefully he didn't do it properly...


they are not housed together I have her alone this happened outside of the cage


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know...it's gonna be tough since you can't really keep her inside while he is out or visa versa..well, you could but...thinking...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Now is he going to go after Minnie or Georgie, well maybe not Georgie she might rip his face off...lol I might have to lock that boy up away from my little girls.....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Laura..your little boy is growing up. I on the other hand can't wait to see Ziggy mating with Baby.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope Ian split them up in time  Or...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's way too young..can they even produce eggs at that age?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they can produce eggs from any age, but i'm not sure. One mating usually won't result in an egg though.  I guess just make sure someone is always supervising them when they're out so that you can step in before they start mating again.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it is time to have The Talk with ollie


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think it is time to have The Talk with ollie


LMAO


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think it is time to have The Talk with ollie


Oh believe me I have tried that it seems to fall on deaf ears


----------

